# Light Correction Detail - Dolomite Grey Audi TT



## RussZS (Jan 25, 2012)

I had been talking to this prospective customer for a while and luckily had a booking reschedule on Sunday so was able to slot this TT in at the last minute...

I collected the car bright and early on the Sunday morning and had the day (10 hours or so) to breathe some life back into the paint.

The car itself was in absolutely pristine condition for a Mk1 TT and was a real pleasure to work with.

The customer (who is a Detailing World member) wanted (and supplied) GTechniq C1.5 as the protection for this detail and requested Finish Kare 1000P on the wheels, both of which are very strong products which I'd not used for a while.

On to the detail...

A few before shots - nothing too bad, just general light road grime:


DSC07803 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07805 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07806 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07807 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07808 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels were dealt with first:


DSC07809 by RussZS, on Flickr

Liberally covered in Auto Smart Smart Wheels:


DSC07810 by RussZS, on Flickr

Worked with various brushes:


DSC07811 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07812 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07813 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07814 by RussZS, on Flickr

and rinsed clean:


DSC07815 by RussZS, on Flickr

IronX was then used to remove any brake dust pitting and fallout, but very little was present:


DSC07816 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07817 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next Bilt Hamber Auto Foam was used to begin breaking down the general grime present on the car ahead of making physical contact with it:


DSC07818 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07819 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next Surfex HD was used on the more intricate areas around the car:


DSC07820 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07821 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07822 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07824 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the foam was rinsed then the car was safely hand washed with BriteMax CleanMax and CarPro Mitt:


DSC07826 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07827 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then rinsed again:


DSC07829 by RussZS, on Flickr

This was followed up by the decontamination routine of IronX, Tardis and Clay:


DSC07830 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07831 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07832 by RussZS, on Flickr

Whilst the car was being clayed, I began drying parts of the car with my 'blower':


DSC07834 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we turned our attention to the paintwork.

Despite the car looking incredible already, under lighting it was very apparent that the car was littered in swirl marks along with some deeper scratches in places.

After assessing the thickness of the paint to look for signs of resprayed panels or areas where paint thickness was low, we began assessing combinations to use. The paint was very hard indeed, and required Meguiars 101 via Polishing Pad and Rotary, followed up with Megs 205 and black Lake Country Finishing Pad to refine.

Some of the defect and correction shots:


DSC07836 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07837 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC07843 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC07851 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## RussZS (Jan 25, 2012)

The flake in the paint was incredible under lighting!


DSC07845 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50 showing the amount of colour and gloss restored from the correction process:


DSC07853 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07855 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07859 by RussZS, on Flickr

The rear lights were also machined to remove the swirling:


DSC07870 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07873 by RussZS, on Flickr

Ahead of applying GTechniq's excellent C1.5 Silo Seal, CarPro Eraser was used to ensure the polishing stages hadn't filled any of the defects and to also remove any polishing oils which may affect Silo Seal's ability to bond to the bare paint.


DSC07876 by RussZS, on Flickr

Still looking good:


DSC07880 by RussZS, on Flickr

2 layers of C1.5 were applied, with 10 minutes between them. It was applied to all exterior surfaces:


DSC07883 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels were treated to Finish Kare 1000P and Auto Finesse's excellent new Satin tyre dressing!


DSC07884 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07886 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07887 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally, some afters. The Sun kindly went in just as I finished up, so a mixture of final shots:


DSC07888 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07889 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07890 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07891 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07894 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07896 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07899 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07903 by RussZS, on Flickr

Outside in the grey skies:


DSC07905 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07906 by RussZS, on Flickr

and a few Tesco shots:


DSC07911 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07913 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07918 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07922 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07927 by RussZS, on Flickr

An extremely enjoyable detail for me and a pleasure to work on!!

Thanks for reading:


DSC07919 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Love your work dude!

seen your thread on your wet sanding training @ kds and was amazed at what you can do. :grin:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RussZS (Jan 25, 2012)

GanXteR said:


> Love your work dude!
> 
> seen your thread on your wet sanding training @ kds and was amazed at what you can do. :grin:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


Thank you! 

It amazes me how many people saw that thread! I was in Midlands VW a few months back and some random guy from London recognised my car from the thread. Crazy stuff!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow mate, your work is amazing!


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

That looks superb [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Saw the sign above the door and just wondered where you are located?


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

warrenstuart said:


> That looks superb [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Saw the sign above the door and just wondered where you are located?


He's in Walsall not far from Junction 9 and/or 10 of the M6 near the hospital (I'm sure Russ won't mind me saying that)

Proud to say that is my car and I'm over the moon with the finish Russ has managed in a day. Top work and a top guy. Thoroughly recommended. He's doing another MKI later this week I believe which I'm sure he'll work some magic on.

Just need to get the Miltek and DSG remap done then I'm finished...


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

MrHooky said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> > That looks superb [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Excellent i bet your well pleased!
That's worth bearing in mind as i'm only M5 J3 so not far away, hope he posts some pics of the next mk1 he does.


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

MrHooky said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> > That looks superb [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


If you don't mind me asking could you pm me on how much this cost?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

RussZS said:


> GanXteR said:
> 
> 
> > Love your work dude!
> ...


Its a really interesting read that thread and an awesome outcome to your car!

I'd love to go to this level of detailing but I'm a complete noob and only just getting my car cleaning stuff up to scratch. I'd like to see what you could do with mine. Once i've sorted some paint issues put first mind 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Fook me that looks good 

SJ


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

GanXteR said:


> If you don't mind me asking could you pm me on how much this cost?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


I'll PM you what I paid which I think give or take what you want doing in terms of products is probably a pretty standard rate for Russ. I'm guessing if you want a super snazzy wax sticking on top it may be more. It's definitely worth contacting him with your requirements. For example I didn't want the interior touching as I can vacuum and clean leather easily enough. Just didn't trust myself nor have the time to go at the car with a machine polisher...

I went with Russ as he does a two stage polish in one day and really goes all out to get the best finish he can given the time restraints. He will say himself that there are still some defects (we (well my wife) have cats which have put a few deeper 'one offs' in the paint) but in terms of 'swirling' which riddled the whole car they are pretty much all gone. General gloss and shineyness is superb.


----------



## RussZS (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Marcus.

As stated, I seem to be unique to an extent in terms of what I offer in a single day - most detailers seem to only offer a 'gloss enhancing' service in a 'day' which is them passing a light finishing polish over the paintwork, rarely knocking out any defects, especially on harder paints. I spend a good solid 10-12 hours on each car and can potentially offer a similar level of finish within this single day, that others offer over the space of 2 days. The paint won't be perfect but as the pictures hopefully demonstrate, gloss and most defects are removed and the overall appearance is massively improved. However, it does mean that things like interior and engine bay don't get much/any attention, but as Marcus suggests, most people can do this themselves so why pay for it?

The latest polishing technologies allow me to do a 2 stage polish in a day. Anyone can cut paint quickly to remove defects, but the skill is in doing so and leaving a finish that isn't plagued with 'buffer trails'. Following the latest developments in the US is key as they are always a good few months ahead of us, and I'm always importing the latest polishes and pads from the US to try them out before they're even available here. I guess in a way I'm doing myself out of 'expensive' details, but 90% of the finish for 50% of the price seems to be working well for me at the moment and fingers crossed, will continue to do so.

Cheers,
Russ.


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Cracking work Russ


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just seen this thread; that really does look an amazing finish. I thought it looked good before the work :lol:


----------

